# Bear for little hands



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Like this bear


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

he's a sweetheart!!
julie


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks it is great for little hands!


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I like this bear, too! It's a perfect project to give to the little ones in my life. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## craftybint (Nov 6, 2014)

sweet is this your pattern?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet, thanks bookmarked.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

so sweet, thanks! See on the bottom where it is a free copyright pattern. And that you are able to share it! :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you, Jess! That is so CUTE!!


----------



## craftybint (Nov 6, 2014)

I just asked so i new who to give proper thanks and credit to 
when /if i make one.


run4fittness said:


> so sweet, thanks! See on the bottom where it is a free copyright pattern. And that you are able to share it! :thumbup:


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

:-D


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh thank you, he is too cute. I know two little boys who need him.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thai you for posting this pattern. I have saved it. I have started making small stuffed animals for donation and this one will fit right in.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing Linda


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

How adorable and easy, good use of scraps.
thank you


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Perfect! And adorable!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

It's on Ravelry, with link to web page where pattern is posted--might be easier to get a readable copy that way. There's a rabbit pattern, too. Both Ravelry links are below.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oso-donato-amigurumi

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rattle-bunny-two-legged


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

These two


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

JessMarsh said:


> These two


Oh--I missed the sheep--thanks!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

He looks cute and easy on little hands.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The other two look nice as well. Didn't see them when I posted the first time.


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, perfect for my baby! :-D


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Beary cute! Saved it! Thanks


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these great patterns. Lots of little ones will enjoy them.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------

